# company want to take pension levy from lumpsum



## wok20 (22 Jun 2011)

I am to retire at end of june and have just been informed that the pension levy 0.06% will be taken from my pension lumpsum and will be returned to me if not implemented is this correct.i have inquired from our elected trustee who said this was not discussed with them


----------



## Don_08 (23 Jun 2011)

I think the pension companies are between rock and hard place here, if they didn't hold back this amount and tried to get it off you after you retired how would you react. They just couldn't be sure the money would be returned. 

 If the bill is amended before passed and dates or conditions changed then and turns out it's not applicable to you, then they will refund.


----------



## wok20 (23 Jun 2011)

thank you don.my trustees want me to refuse to pay as  trustees were not consulted on this matter.could i sign something to agree to pay when this levy applys to all in our scheme.as at present it only applys to me


----------



## Don_08 (23 Jun 2011)

wok20 said:


> thank you don.my trustees want me to refuse to pay as  trustees were not consulted on this matter.could i sign something to agree to pay when this levy applys to all in our scheme.as at present it only applys to me




They might accept that, no harm in asking. It is more or Less guaranteed it will apply though and will have to be paid before 25 September so I can't really see the advantage of you taking it now. They are probably thinking about ease of administration.


----------

